# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Kurttilan varikko ja muut 1950-luvulla rakennetut varikot

## anima

Hei,

Olen etsinyt Kurttilan linja-autovarikosta tietoa ja paljon olen löytänytkin.
Varikko sijaitsee osoitteessa Kurtinmalmi 8.

Kaipaan vielä seuraavia tietoja:
- Rakennukseen on haettu rakennuslupa 1951, 1952, mutta milloinkohan rakennus lopulta valmistui ja kuka on mahtanut olla urakoitsija?
- Kuinka kauan varikko toimi linja-autovarikkona? 
- Mitä toimintaa rakennuksessa on ollut varsinaisen varikkotoiminnan jälkeen? (Nykyisen toimijan ja omistajan olen selvittänyt).
- Luin jostakin, että varikon toiminta sijaitsi aluksi lähistöllä sijaitsevassa korkkitehtaassa, mutta onkohan siitä jollakin lisätietoa?
- Ainottakaan vanhaa kuvaa varikosta ei ole? Mistä voisin löytää vanhojen varikoiden (40-/50-lukujen rakennuksista) kuvia?
- Onko jollakin tiedossa muita ajalle tyypillisiä (1940-50-luvun) varikoita? Muistuttaako sen arkkitehtuuri muita varikoita tuolta ajalta?
- Onko jollakin tietoa varikon historiasta esim. lähialueen asukkaan näkökulmasta? Olen ymmärtänyt, että Matkustajain Auto Oy (varikko ko. liikennöitsijän perustama) työllisti paikallisia Kurttilan seudulla.

Kiitos jo etukäteen vihjeistänne!

----------


## LimoSWN

http://jlf.fi/f12/14301-kaytosta-poi...ot/index3.html

Juttua jo aijemmin ollut toisessa ketjussa.

----------


## anima

Totta, muutamia vastauksia aikaisemmasta ketjusta jo sainkin!

----------

